# Schlacht um Mittelerde 1  30  fps cap entfernen?



## dubSpencer (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, hab schon überall nach infos gesucht auch auf youtube...
Hab mit dem prog finalbig die ini.big im spielverzeichnis geöffnet und sehe bei gamedata.ini
auch die werte
GameData
  MapName = NoName.map
  UseFPSLimit = No
End 

bekomms trotzdem nicht hin den fps auszuschalten, hab gehört man muss das für jede map ändern...
Hat es von euch jemand geschafft und kann mir sagen wie´s aussehen muss?
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, wird schwer sein einen zu finden, der das noch hat UND die FPS-Werte anpassen wollte. Hast Du denn die ini-Änderungen selber ausgedacht, oder stand das irgendwo als Tipp? Musst Du vlt auch im Spiel-Grafikmenü noch VSync abstellen, wenn es das dort gibt?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Oktober 2014)

Btw hat die Begrenzung ihre Berechtigung, denn du bekommst keine flüssigere Darstellung hin, sondern beschleunigst lediglich das Spiel. Sieht und spielt sich fürchterlich.


----------



## dubSpencer (13. Oktober 2014)

Ausgedacht hab ich mir das nicht, hat meine suche ergeben.
Vsync hab ich schon versucht auch mit nvidiaInspector
Hab jetzt die ini´s in Die Schlacht um Mittelerde(tm)\data\ini extrahiert so geändert FramesPerSecondLimit = 60, UseFPSLimit = No 
und an die sum.exe verknüpfung -preferLocalFiles rangehängt...  
keine veränderung
Hab gehört das das spiel mit 60 fps dann mit doppelter geschwindigkeit läuft, im moment mit 30 fps kommts mir so vor als würde alles in slowmo laufen, die einheiten bewegen sich sehr langsam und ändern ihre richtung mit delay, hab win 7


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

dubSpencer schrieb:


> Ausgedacht hab ich mir das nicht, hat meine suche ergeben.
> Vsync hab ich schon versucht auch mit nvidiaInspector
> Hab jetzt die ini´s in Die Schlacht um Mittelerde(tm)\data\ini extrahiert so geändert FramesPerSecondLimit = 60, UseFPSLimit = No
> und an die sum.exe verknüpfung -preferLocalFiles rangehängt...
> ...


 also, dann hast Du ein anderes Problem - vielleicht taktet die CPU nicht hoch, weil das Game zu anspruchslos ist? Oder ein Virenscanner stört das Spiel? Hast Du es denn mal im Win98-Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?


----------



## dubSpencer (13. Oktober 2014)

ich kann es nur mit vista kompatibilität starten, in jedem anderem modus bekomm ich stark verwaschene texturen...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

Deine Treiber für den PC sind aber alle aktuell? Auch Mainboard usw. ?


----------



## dubSpencer (13. Oktober 2014)

Habs geschafft, 
hab in der ini.big die ganze zeit versucht die einstellungen in data\ini\default\gamedata.ini zu ändern,
aber ich musste zu data\ini\gamedata.ini, als ich das fps limit ausgeschaltet hab war alles 10x schneller...
habs jetzt mit fps limit aber mit 40 fps, ist viel besser so
trotzdem danke


----------

